# Feast, party, celebration + V



## ThomasK

I am mainly wondering whether you need one, two or three words for those three concepts (N + V)? 

Dutch: 
*- feast: feest > --- vieren / *feesten (fairly formal, like in English)  --- also metaphorically: *feast for the eyes*(but no literal equivalent in Dutch: een streling/ caress(ing) voor het oog. 
- *party: feestje, een --- bouwen* (throw a party)
- *celebrate: vieren,*_ --- _*een viering* (ceremony, commemoration, etc.) 

Not completely sure whether those are perfect equivalents though, but I think so.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Feast: *«Γιορτή»* [ʝo̞rˈti] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«ἑορτή» hĕŏrtḗ* --> _feast, reliɡious festival_ (a word related to the masc. noun «ἔρανος» éranŏs, _meal on joint account, meal of friends, contribution, benefactory society_, of uncertain etymoloɡy possibly Pre-Greek).
Religious festival in MoGr is the Byzantine noun *«πανήγυρις/πανηγύρι»* [paˈniʝiɾis] (Medieval language and Katharevousa; fem.)/[paniˈʝiɾi] (Demotic; neut.) < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«πανήγυρις/πανηγύρεως» pănḗɡūris* (nom. sinɡ.)/*pănēɡúrĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> lit. _ɡatherinɡ of all people_, metaph. _reliɡious festival_, a compound: Classical determiner and prefix *«πᾶν» pân*, which is the neuter of *«πᾶς» pâs* --> _each and every one, all_ + Classical v. *«ἀγείρω» ăɡeírō* --> _to collect, ɡather_.

Party: *«Πάρτι»* [ˈparti] (neut.) after the Enɡlish word. A formal party or a party celebrating an event or commemorating a significant anniversary is called *«δεξίωση»* [ðe̞ˈk͡s̠i.o̞s̠i] (fem.) < Classical 3rd declension feminine noun *«δεξίωσις/δεξιώσεως» dĕksíōsĭs* (nom. sinɡ.)/*dĕksĭṓsĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> lit. _offer of the right hand, greeting_, metaph. _social ɡathering_ < Classical adj. *«δεξιός» dĕksĭós* --> _riɡht, courteous_. When the President of the Republic or the Prime Minister is throwing a party, it's a formal event and called «δεξίωση».

Celebration: *«Εορτασμός»* [e̞.o̞rtaˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) < «ἑορτή» (see above). Often «πανηγύρι» (they're used interchangeably).


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot again, Apmoy! Would you agree that in your Greek (semi-)equivalents for "feast" the idea of a meal (for a lot of people?) or a large gathering are the main aspects? 

Just wondering about* δεξίωση vs. Εορτασμός:* is there a special reason for linking the former with a party, not with a celebration? Is a commemoration not more like a celebration? The latter does not at all refer to a ritual, a Mass, or something the like, I gather. is the register for the three _celebration _words not fairly different? Of course I guess the three are fairly formal...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Thanks a lot again, Apmoy! Would you agree that in your Greek (semi-)equivalents for "feast" the idea of a meal (for a lot of people?) or a large gathering are the main aspects?


Yes, definitely, even if its etymology is not clear in the modern language, the "ideal" feast is the gathering of the people of the whole village/town/neighbourhood to eat, drink and dance. One of the most famous feasts in the whole country is the celebration on August 15 each year (commemorating the Dormition of the Virgin-Mary) at the village of Langada on the island of Icaria. The village, visitors from the neighbouring villages and towns, and tourists from the rest of Greece and abroad, feast and dance for the whole day.


ThomasK said:


> Just wondering about* δεξίωση vs. Εορτασμός:* is there a special reason for linking the former with a party, not with a celebration? Is a commemoration not more like a celebration? The latter does not at all refer to a ritual, a Mass, or something the like, I gather. is the register for the three _celebration _words not fairly different? Of course I guess the three are fairly formal...


The difference is more in its concept, for the former you may have requirement for formal dressing, a formal meal, a toast or toasts and drinks. An _εορτασμός_ (celebration) could be informal (e.g. a gathering of friends and relatives for chit-chat, meal and drinks).
Just realised I forgot to add the verbs!
*«Εορτάζω»* [e̞.o̞rˈtaz̠o̞] or *«γιορτάζω»* [ʝo̞rˈtaz̠o̞] (colloq.) --> _to celebrate_. It's the verb we use when we celebrate our name-day too.
*«Πανηγυρίζω»* [paniʝiˈɾiz̠o̞] --> _to have a feast-day_. It's also the predominant verb used when the central (or only) church in a villaɡe or small town celebrates its name-day (for instance, if a Church is named after a saint or a biblical event), then we say _the Church πανηγυρίζει [paniʝiˈɾiz̠i] (3rd person sinɡular active present indicative) on <insert day-month> on <st. so-and-so-day>_.
*«Δεξιώνομαι»* [ðe̞k͡s̠iˈo̞no̞me̞] (deponent v.) --> _to throw a formal party_. E.ɡ.: _The Prime Minister δεξιώθηκε [ðe̞k͡s̠iˈo̞θice̞] (3rd person sinɡular mediopassive aorist indicative) his distinɡuished ɡuests_ (meaninɡ, _he threw a party in his ɡuests' honour_).


----------



## ThomasK

Extremely interesting, Apmoy! Thanks!


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> I am mainly wondering whether you need one, two or three words for those three concepts (N + V)?
> 
> Dutch:
> *- feast: feest > --- vieren / *feesten (fairly formal, like in English)  --- also metaphorically: *feast for the eyes*(but no literal equivalent in Dutch: een streling/ caress(ing) voor het oog.
> - *party: feestje, een --- bouwen* (throw a party)
> - *celebrate: vieren,*_ --- _*een viering* (ceremony, commemoration, etc.)
> 
> Not completely sure whether those are perfect equivalents though, but I think so.


Russian
some basic nouns:
1. пир (pir) - feast (i.e., basically, occasional gathering and eating a lot of good food; beverages are usually implied); from proto-Slavic (*pirŭ), most likely ultimately from *piti "to drink".
2. вечеринка (vecherínka) - party, literally ~"eveninger"; cf. вечер (vécher) "evening". Normally implies a small-time, comparatively casual gathering with guests being invited (with some food, drinks and other party activities), usually just for the sake of it or on some small occasion. Sounds slightly dated.
3. праздник (prа́zdnik), from Church Slavonic (cf. Rus. праздный (prа́zdnyi) "idle", from Old Ch.Sl. праздьнъ "empty; idle"):
a) a holiday; a special day to celebrate;
b) a celebration organized on some particular occasion, public (= festival) or private.
4. празднество (prа́zdnestvo) - basically the same as 3b, but bookish/elevated.
5. приём (priyо́m), literally "accepting", "recieving" (i.e. of guests) - a very formal, high life kind of party. Cf. also раут (rа́ut, from Eng. "rout").
6. тусовка (tusо́vka), slangish, literally "shuffling" - same as вечеринка, but also just "a company of people". It seems that for some people it's also associated with drugs.
As you can see, there is no complete and universal equivalent to English "party". Many English expressions of the "N party"-type will be transferred just as "N" (like "birthday"), with partying being simply implied.

some basic verbs:
1. пировать (pirovа́t') - to feast; see пир above.
2. праздновать (prа́zdnovat') - to celebrate with a holiday or throwing a party.
3. отмечать (otmechа́t'), literally "to mark, to note" - to celebrate something, in the most general sense (i.e. with any kind of possible commemorating activities).
No direct equivalent to "to party" whatsoever, apparently.

(On a sidenote: "-zdn-" inside morphological words is always simplified to [-zn-]/[-zʲnʲ-] in Russian. It often happens on word borders as well.)


----------



## apmoy70

Awwal12 said:


> Russian
> ...
> 3. праздник (prа́zdnik), from Church Slavonic (cf. Rus. праздный (prа́zdnyi) "idle", from Old Ch.Sl. праздьнъ "empty; idle"):
> a) a holiday; a special day to celebrate;
> ...


Is it calqued from the Byzantine Greek perhaps? Because in Mediaeval Greek, holiday is *«ἀργία» arɡía* (fem.) --> _idleness_ < Classical feminine noun *«ἀεργίᾱ/ἀργίᾱ» ăĕrɡíā* (uncontracted)/*ărɡíā* (contracted) --> lit. _want of employement_, metaph. _idleness, laziness, quietism_. In Koine Greek and in the LXX translation of the Jewish Bible, the religious holiday of the Sabbath is described by the plural *«ἀργίαι» ărɡíai* --> _feriae_ or _justitium_ < a compound: Alpha privatum *«ἀ-» ă-* + Classical neuter noun *«ἔργον» érɡŏn* --> _work_.
In MoGr the holiday is *«αργία»* [arˈʝi.a] (fem.).


----------



## Awwal12

apmoy70 said:


> Is it calqued from the Byzantine Greek perhaps?


Quite possible, given that Church Slavonic is generally oversaturated with various calques from Byzantine Greek. West Slavic languages use holiness-related words instead (Pol. święto, Cz. svátek etc.); East Slavic languages use only obvious loanwords from Church Slavonic or Polish.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish 

feast (verb) = biesiadować , ucztować

feast (noun) = święto , przyjęcie , uczta , biesiada , festyn , święto kościelne.

biesiada = Old Slavonic - бесѣда (besěda) = sitting outdoors , an outdoor gathering , conversation , speech.

uczta = učьta = honor 
Old Slavonic - učisti, učьtǫ (verb) =  okazać cześć = show reverence

party = przyjęcie , prywatka , impreza 

przyjęcie = bankiet, biesiada, uczta = banquet 
uroczysta kolacja = dinner
święto = holiday (fête)


celebrate = świętować , obchodzić , odprawiać , fetować.

świętować =  obchodzić coś uroczyście = solemnise 
obchodzić święta = celebrate a holiday


obchodzić = walk around , celebrate
obchodzić (obejść się) = traktować, zajmować się czymś = treat , handle , do without.


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> Russian
> some basic nouns:
> 1. *пир* (pir) - feast (i.e., basically, occasional gathering and eating a lot of good food; beverages are usually implied); from proto-Slavic (*pirŭ), most likely ultimately from *piti "to drink".


Key elements: (massive) gathering, food and drinks? 


Awwal12 said:


> 2. *вечеринка *(vecherínka) - party, literally ~"eveninger"; cf. вечер (vécher) "evening". Normally implies a small-time, comparatively casual gathering with guests being invited (with some food, drinks and other party activities), usually just for the sake of it or on some small occasion. Sounds slightly dated.


Doesn't that remind us of vespers (which were fairly formal monastic day endings, rituals) - Key elements: little party, small group? 


Awwal12 said:


> 3. *праздник *(prа́zdnik), from Church Slavonic (cf. Rus. праздный (prа́zdnyi) "idle", from Old Ch.Sl. праздьнъ "empty; idle"):
> a) a holiday; a special day to celebrate;


Reminds me of otium (idling)/ negotium (business), but cannot see a link with idleness and parties in E, NL, GER, ...


Awwal12 said:


> b) a celebration organized on some particular occasion, public (= festival) or private.
> 4. *празднество* (prа́zdnestvo) - basically the same as 3b, but bookish/elevated.
> 5. (priyо́m), literally "accepting", "recieving" (i.e. of guests) - a very formal, high life kind of party. Cf. also раут (rа́ut, from Eng. "rout").
> 6. *тусовка *(tusо́vka), slangish, literally "shuffling" - same as вечеринка, but also just "a company of people". It seems that for some people it's also associated with drugs.
> As you can see, there is no complete and universal equivalent to English "party". Many English expressions of the "N party"-type will be transferred just as "N" (like "birthday"), with partying being simply implied.


#5: reception, I guess - #6: could you imagine a link with English, somehow? 
Will the N do when referring to a birthday party? It does not seem self-evident...


Awwal12 said:


> some basic verbs:
> 1. (pirovа́t') - to feast; see *пир *above.
> 2. *праздновать *(prа́zdnovat') - to celebrate with a holiday or throwing a party.
> 3. *отмечать *(otmechа́t'), literally "to mark, to note" - to celebrate something, in the most general sense (i.e. with any kind of possible commemorating activities).
> No direct equivalent to "to party" whatsoever, apparently.


*пировать *and *приём : *some root, but with metathesis? 


Awwal12 said:


> (On a sidenote: "-zdn-" inside morphological words is always simplified to [-zn-]/[-zʲnʲ-] in Russian. It often happens on word borders as well.)


Isn't that a syncope? We have something similar: weder>weer (weather), voeder>voer (fodder)... 


apmoy70 said:


> Is it calqued from the Byzantine Greek perhaps? Because in Mediaeval Greek, holiday is *«ἀργία» arɡía* (fem.) --> _idleness_ < Classical feminine noun *«ἀεργίᾱ/ἀργίᾱ» ăĕrɡíā* (uncontracted)/*ărɡíā* (contracted) --> lit. _want of employement_, metaph. _idleness, laziness, quietism_. In Koine Greek and in the LXX translation of the Jewish Bible, the religious holiday of the Sabbath is described by the plural *«ἀργίαι» ărɡíai* --> _feriae_ or _justitium_ < a compound: Alpha privatum *«ἀ-» ă-* + Classical neuter noun *«ἔργον» érɡŏn* --> _work_.
> In MoGr the holiday is *«αργία»* [arˈʝi.a] (fem.).


_Otium _and _holiday_...


----------



## ThomasK

Got some information about this in French:

*fêter, (faire) la fête *seems to be the main word but it is hard to compare with feasting, partying, as it is more general, it seems to me. It can be both informal and formal, even religious (which are about the same meanings as in Dutch).

French-speaking people seem not to party ;-). It is always a _fête_, except for a *boum *(in the evening, dancing), *une soirée. *They do know *rave parties, garden parties a*nd schools organise* fancy-fairs*, but the latter is different from a party in English.

_*célébrer/ fêter*_ something big: like _le mariage de ..., un anniversaire, une victoire, etc. (+/- commemorate), la mémoire de quelqu'un - _but one can only_ célébrer une messe_ [not_ fêter]_

Of course there are also galas, banquets, but those are extremely formal ...

_@Yendred : do you agree? _


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> (...)* The "ideal" feast is the gathering of the people of the whole village/town/neighbourhood to eat, drink and dance.* One of the most famous feasts in the whole country is the celebration on August 15 each year (commemorating the Dormition of the Virgin-Mary) at the village of Langada on the island of Icaria. The village, visitors from the neighbouring villages and towns, and tourists from the rest of Greece and abroad, feast and dance for the whole day.


i suppose those might be the universals of a party: a gathering of a lot of people, and eating, drinking and dancing. Interesting background information!



apmoy70 said:


> The difference is more in its concept, for the former you may have requirement for formal dressing, a formal meal, a toast or toasts and drinks. An _εορτασμός_ (celebration) could be informal (e.g. a gathering of friends and relatives for chit-chat, meal and drinks).
> Just realised I forgot to add the verbs!
> *«Εορτάζω»* [e̞.o̞rˈtaz̠o̞] or *«γιορτάζω»* [ʝo̞rˈtaz̠o̞] (colloq.) --> _to celebrate_. It's the verb we use when we celebrate our name-day too.
> *«Πανηγυρίζω»* [paniʝiˈɾiz̠o̞] --> _to have a feast-day_. It's also the predominant verb used when the central (or only) church in a villaɡe or small town celebrates its name-day (for instance, if a Church is named after a saint or a biblical event), then we say _the Church πανηγυρίζει [paniʝiˈɾiz̠i] (3rd person sinɡular active present indicative) on <insert day-month> on <st. so-and-so-day>_.
> *«»* [ðe̞k͡s̠iˈo̞no̞me̞] (deponent v.) --> _to throw a formal party_. E.ɡ.: _The Prime Minister δεξιώθηκε [ðe̞k͡s̠iˈo̞θice̞] (3rd person sinɡular mediopassive aorist indicative) his distinɡuished ɡuests_ (meaninɡ, _he threw a party in his ɡuests' honour_).


We no longer have the name-day tradition around here, even in Catholic circles, whereas I believe it is still common in Poland. Of course nowadays few children are given saints' names: parents are extremely creative from time to time, but very few names are based on (Christian) religion. I guess those feasts/parties/... are fairly informal. 
For the very formal parties (Δεξιώνομαι) I suppose we shall refer to it as  _staatsdiner_ (French with Dutch 'state'), _gala_.


----------



## ThomasK

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> View attachment 66185
> 
> Polish
> 
> feast (verb) = biesiadować , ucztować
> 
> feast (noun) = święto , przyjęcie , uczta , biesiada , festyn , święto kościelne.
> 
> *biesiada *= Old Slavonic - бесѣда (besěda) = sitting outdoors , an o*utdoor gathering* , conversation , speech.​​*uczta *= učьta = honor​Old Slavonic - učisti, učьtǫ (verb) =  okazać cześć = s*how reverence*​​*party* = *przyjęcie , prywatka , impreza *- *Could you comment on the etymological roots? *​​*przyjęcie* = bankiet, biesiada, uczta = *banquet* -- _*ONly the *first *is a real banquet, I guess. The rest are more general, aren't they? *_​uroczysta kolacja = dinner  - *Could you comment on the etymological roots of the two words?*​święto = holiday (fête) - *id. Holy is clear (swi-) but then? Holy day - therefore feast day, therefore day off? *​
> 
> celebrate = świętować , *obchodzić* , odprawiać , fetować.  *_Simply synonyms? _
> 
> świętować =  obchodzić coś uroczyście = solemnise   _*- Or based on Google T: feasting something solemnly? *_
> obchodzić święta = celebrate a holiday
> 
> 
> *obchodzić = walk around , celebrate   - *The idea of processions? *
> obchodzić (obejść się) = traktować, = _*treat (like offering for free?)*_





Włoskipolak 72 said:


> zajmować się czymś - handle , do without. --- *Google T suggests links with agreement, occupying (zaj...) when I split the expression up. Is it a reflexive verb (or expression)? What is the link between a party and doing without. parties remind me of abundance? *


@Wlokipolak 72 (cannot find the second consonant in ASPI code): could you reply to (some of) my questions above?


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

_*festa*_: usual word for "party" (a gathering with friends, a festivity, a day off-work, etc.)
_fer una festa_: to throw a party (to do a party)
_fer festa_: to not go to work (to do party)
_tenir festa_: to not have to go to work (to have party)
_festa major: _patronal festival (yearly festivity in a town devoted to a saint)

*festí*: a formal meal, with lots of food and drink
_*festiu*_: holiday
*festejar: *to go out (a boyfriend and a girlfriend)
*celebrar*: to celebrate (some good news or remarkable event); _*celebració*_: celebration


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Italian 

festa = party , fete (_fête) , fiesta_
banchetto = banquet , dinner , feast

fare festa = party , go on a binge
festino notturno = midnight feast

sagra = feast , the food and wine festival.
 (la festa del santo patrono del paese durante la quale si svolgono anche la fiera e il mercato, balli e divertimenti vari)

festa patronale = patronal feast , patron saint's festival .


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting _*fest*_- variations in Catalan! But no simple verb like festar, I guess. 

*Sagra *= holy (day), I guess? Interesting!


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> Key elements: (massive) gathering, food and drinks?


The main association is with feudal and royal feasts. The key element in any context is enjoying lavish food, I suppose (if we leave the more figurative uses aside).


ThomasK said:


> Key elements: little party, small group?


A limited group (definitely not hundreds of people), a small occasion and a casual setting, I suppose. Using вечеринка in other circumstances would be strange.


ThomasK said:


> Reminds me of otium (idling)/ negotium (business), but cannot see a link with idleness and parties in E, NL, GER, ...


The link is not direct, I suppose. "Праздник" was already loaned from Church Slavonic, where it apparently was meant simply as a day _empty_ of usual activities. Limiting the meaning of the related adjective to "idle" occured already in Russian.


ThomasK said:


> #6: could you imagine a link with English, somehow?


I'm not a big expert on English slang, I am afraid, but there is no immediately apparent connections to English. It likely comes from criminal slang. Polubinsky (1997) already cites it in the modern meaning, though older dictionaries of criminal slang provide only the meaning "scuffle", "fight" for тусовка and "to walk fast" for тусоваться (plus the obvious "to play cards").


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

ThomasK said:


> @Wlokipolak 72 (cannot find the second consonant in ASPI code): could you reply to (some of) my questions above?



*obchodzić* (verb) has a lot of other meanings in Polish .., celebrate ,commemorate , concern , handle , deal , circumvent , not care .. etc. ... 

obchodzić - WordReference Słownik polsko-angielski

*obchodzić się (postępować)  * = to handle
 verb [ reflexive ] /ɔpxɔʥiʨ ɕɛ/

umieć *obchodzić się* z maszyną = to be able to operate a machine

posługiwać się czymś = to operate , to use


*party* = *przyjęcie , prywatka , impreza 

przyjęcie = *(lit.) reception , powitanie (welcome)
*prywatka* (domówka)* =  *młodzieżowa zabawa urządzana w prywatnym domu (youth party held in a private home), Ger. Budenzauber ,Rus. вечеринка.

*impreza* = przedsięwzięcie ( enterprise, undertaking , affair )
zamysł = intention
chęć = desire , will

impresa ( Italian )


----------



## Awwal12

P.S.:


ThomasK said:


> *пировать *and *приём : *some root, but with metathesis?


How?  The root "pir" in the first would should be apparent. The second word consists of the prefix "pri-" (denoting some sort of attachment) and an alteration of the ancient verbal root -im-. The root is etymologically present in a lot of words referring to possession or acquisition, e.g. иметь (imét') "to have", отнять (otnyа́t') "to take away by force", and exactly принять (prinyа́t') "to accept", though the fact it's one and the same etymological root is completely obscured by numerous phonetic developments of the last couple of millennia; in some cases no single phoneme is left of it, like in принять or отнять (-n- in its modern root actually comes from morphological re-analyzing of some Old Russian prefixes, while -im- itself in this position has been ultimately reduced to simple palatalization of the -n-; cf., however, the imperfective verbal counterparts принимать (prin_im_а́t') and отнимать (otn_im_а́t') where its presence is very obvious). Priyо́m is an ancient action noun formed from prinyа́t'/prinimа́t' (just don't mind the -n- and a chain of vowel alterations).


ThomasK said:


> Isn't that a syncope?


The definition of "syncope" isn't precisely defined, so you can use it as well. But it's just simplification of particularly difficult consonant clusters.


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> *fêter, (faire) la fête *seems to be the main word but it is hard to compare with feasting, partying, as it is more general, it seems to me. It can be both informal and formal, even religious (which are about the same meanings as in Dutch).


I don't have much time to answer in detail these days, but if you want something colloquial, you can use _verlan_:
_teuf__ = fête_
_teufer__ = faire la fête_
So since it's colloquial, you cannot use it in the context of a religious feast.



ThomasK said:


> a *boum *(in the evening, dancing), *une soirée*


_boum _is quite dated nowadays. It was popular in the 70s/80s.
_soirée _is okay and I think it's the most standard (provided that it occurs in the evening).



ThomasK said:


> _*célébrer/ fêter*_ something big: like _le mariage de ..., un anniversaire, une victoire, etc. (+/- commemorate), la mémoire de quelqu'un - _but one can only_ célébrer une messe_ [not_ fêter]_


For commemorations, we usually say _célebrer for_ positive events (_célébrer la fête nationale_) and _commémorer for_ negative events (_commémorer les attentats de 2015_).


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> Priyо́m is an ancient action noun formed from prinyа́t'/prinimа́t'


P.S.: For reference, the indicative future forms of prinyа́t' are primú, prímesh, prímet, prímem etc.; the root-initial -n- is disappearing again and the -m- is reappearing. Having different stems for infinitive/past and imperative/present/future forms is quite common in Russian and in Slavic languages in general.


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> The main association is with feudal and royal feasts. The key element in any context is enjoying lavish food, I suppose (if we leave the more figurative uses aside).


I see: those were the ones able to afford it, I suppose! Good point!


Awwal12 said:


> A limited group (definitely not hundreds of people), a small occasion and a casual setting, I suppose. Using вечеринка in other circumstances would be strange.


I think I see, yes.


Awwal12 said:


> The link is not direct, I suppose. "Праздник" was already loaned from Church Slavonic, where it apparently was meant simply as a day _empty_ of usual activities. Limiting the meaning of the related adjective to "idle" occured already in Russian.
> 
> I'm not a big expert on English slang, I am afraid, but there is no immediately apparent connections to English. It likely comes from criminal slang. Polubinsky (1997) already cites it in the modern meaning, though older dictionaries of criminal slang provide only the meaning "scuffle", "fight" for тусовка and "to walk fast" for тусоваться (plus the obvious "to play cards").


So it was not the "holy status" of the day that caused or triggered the empty day. Is that what you mean? Or do I read in it that some days were plain, and others solemn. (I am sorry if I misunderstand [again])


Awwal12 said:


> P.S.:
> 
> How?  The root "pir" in the first would should be apparent. The second word consists of the prefix "pri-" (denoting some sort of attachment) and an alteration of the ancient verbal root -im-. The root is etymologically present in a lot of words referring to possession or acquisition, e.g. иметь (imét') "to have", отнять (otnyа́t') "to take away by force", and exactly принять (prinyа́t') "to accept", though the fact it's one and the same etymological root is completely obscured by numerous phonetic developments of the last couple of millennia; in some cases no single phoneme is left of it, like in принять or отнять (-n- in its modern root actually comes from morphological re-analyzing of some Old Russian prefixes, while -im- itself in this position has been ultimately reduced to simple palatalization of the -n-; cf., however, the imperfective verbal counterparts принимать (prin_im_а́t') and отнимать (otn_im_а́t') where its presence is very obvious). Priyо́m is an ancient action noun formed from prinyа́t'/prinimа́t' (just don't mind the -n- and a chain of vowel alterations).
> 
> The definition of "syncope" isn't precisely defined, so you can use it as well. But it's just simplification of particularly difficult consonant clusters.


Well, pir and pri as such could have been caused by metathesis, I thought. I did see the two mentioned separately, but some roots are not so well-known, I though. An evolution from -im- to pri- does not seem so self-evident to me, soundwise. But that is what you suggest, I guess: there have been numerous sound developments...


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> So it was not the "holy status" of the day that caused or triggered the empty day. Is that what you mean? Or do I read in it that some days were plain, and others solemn. (I am sorry if I misunderstand [again])


Most of the days you work. Holidays are "empty" of that (being reserved for resting in the first place). Looks simple enough to me. 


ThomasK said:


> An evolution from -im- to pri- does not seem so self-evident to me, soundwise. But that is what you suggest


No I do not. The modern morphological partition of the words is as follows (with the roots marked out in bold):
pri-*yom* (acception)
pri-*n'*-a-t' (to accept, perf.)
pri-*nim*-a-t' (to accept, imperf.)

The thing is that *etymologically* we have one and the same root (yom = n' = nim) in all these three words, considering that the "n" has historically appeared in certain forms for non-phonetic reasons (i.e. by a complicated morphological analogy).


----------



## ThomasK

The second point is quite clear, thanks! But as for the first: I do see the logic that you explain, but my impression up till now was that holidays, vacation, were often based on (a right granted by) religion - or some other authority/power who gave congé/ permission/ leave: only the holy days were non-working days (and/or feast days). Vacation seemed a privilege only. 

In that sense I was surprised that the emptyness in *праздник * came first and then "acquired" a religious connotation, if that is a correct interpretation of course...


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> but my impression up till now was that holidays, vacation, were often based on (a right granted by) religion


They are, but that doesn't mean that the fact should always be necessarily reflected in the word for "holiday"!


----------



## ThomasK

Indeed, I suppose I have been try to generalize something, as I tend to be a wishful thinker! ;-)


----------

